# Looking for investing in a Value for Money Project



## avinashjog (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello!

I am returning to India and would want to invest in a value for money developing project in Pune since that is my home town. If anyone knows any upcoming projects that are a good proposition to invest, pls let me know. 

Thank You.


----------

